# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) > Ναυπηγεία >  Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας (Elefsis shipyard)

## mastrovasilis

*Κατασκευή δύο σκαφών του Π.Ν.*

Τη συμφωνία για την κατασκευή 2 Ταχέων Περιπολικών Κατευθυνόμενων Βλημάτων, υπέγραψαν χθες στη Βρετανική Πρεσβεία, οι εκπρόσωποι των Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας και της βρετανικής εταιρείας BAE - Vosper Thοrnycroft. 

Τα δύο πολεμικά σκάφη τύπου Super Vita, θα κατασκευαστούν για λογαριασμό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού το οποίο ήδη έχει παραλάβει από τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας 3 σκάφη αντίστοιχου τύπου, ενώ στις εγκαταστάσεις τους βρίσκονται στο τελικό στάδιο κατασκευής, 2 ακόμη ίδια σκάφη. Η παράδοση των δύο νέων πλοίων, θα γίνει σε 46 μήνες το πρώτο και 52 μήνες το δεύτερο, από την ημερομηνία που θα τεθεί σε ισχύ η σύμβαση.

Το ύψος της νέας συμφωνίας ανέρχεται σε 150 εκατομμύρια ευρώ και επιβεβαιώνει την επιτυχημένη συνεργασία μεταξύ της ελληνικής και της βρετανικής επιχείρησης, τόνισε ο Βρετανός Πρέσβης κ. Simon Gass κατά την τελετή της υπογραφής. 

Από την πλευρά τους, ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΒVT, κ. Francis Panoessa, και ο κ. Andrew Cahn, διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Βρετανικού Οργανισμού Εξαγωγικού Εμπορίου και Επενδύσεων (UK Trade & Investment), αναφέρθηκαν ιδιαίτερα στη μεταφορά τεχνογνωσίας από τη βρετανική στην ελληνική εταιρεία, η οποία προβλέπεται στη συμφωνία, αλλά και στα οφέλη που είχε η ελληνική πλευρά από τα αντισταθμιστικά (off sets), στα οποία περιλαμβάνεται και η δωρεά δύο ναρκαλιευτικών στο Π.Ν.

Στην τελετή της υπογραφής, παρέστησαν εκ μέρους των Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας ο πρόεδρος και ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της εταιρείας κ. Νίκος Ταβουλάρης και κ. Γιάννης Ταβουλάρης, ενώ τη συμφωνία υπέγραψαν ο εκτελεστικός και οικονομικός διευθυντής της εταιρείας κ. Γιώργος Κοκκάλας και κ. Νίκος Ανδριτσάκης.

πηγή. Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μετά από παύση εργασιών αρκετά μεγάλου διαστήματος, απεργιακών κινητοποιήσεων και διαμαρτυριών τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας αποκτούν και πάλι ζωή!! Μετά από σχετική τροπολογία που κατατέθηκε στη Βουλή, διασώθησαν οι περίπου 1.000 θέσεις εργασίας, οι εργαζόμενοι επιστρέφουν στη θέση τους για την αποπεράτωση της ναυπήγησης των πυραυλακάτων του Π.Ν, ενώ τα δεδουλευμένα αρκετών μηνών πρόκειται να καταβληθούν. Μία ευχάριστη και αισιόδοξη νότα μέσα στη μαυρίλα της εθνικής μας οικονομίας. Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά και η ναυπηγοεπισκευή της Ελλάδας να ανέλθει ξανά στη θέση την οποία αξίζει!

Περισσότερα στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο:

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...pubid=63814447

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στη μικρή δεξαμενή των Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας παραμένει εδώ και πολλούς μήνες ένα σκάφος που έχει τη δική του παράξενη ιστορία. Το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος ξεκίνησε να ναυπηγείται γύρω στο 1990 ως ωκεανογραφικό. Στην ουσία όμως σκοπός της ναυπήγησής του, ήταν η κατασκοπία και η παρακολούθηση των ακτών της πρώην ΕΣΣΔ. Μετά την πτώση της το 1991, η ναυπήγησή του έμεινε ημιτελής, καθώς δεν υπήρχε πια λόγος να αποπερατωθεί με αποτέλεσμα πριν λίγα χρόνια να αγοραστεί από μεγάλο ¶ραβα επιχειρηματία. Σκοπός του είναι να το μετατρέψει σε mega yacht απ' τα μεγαλύτερα και πιο εντυπωσιακά του κόσμου. Κόπηκε όλη η πλώρη και η πρύμνη, καθώς και ένα μεγάλο μέρος των υπερκατασκευών. Κράτησε μόνο ένα τμήμα απ' το μέσο και όλα τα άλλα έγιναν απ' την αρχή. Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα μάθει πως η όλη διαδικασία έφτανε στο τέλος της, όμως τελευταία παρατηρώ πως αργεί. Για να δούμε πιστεύω πως θα υπάρξει ένα όμορφο αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον ο φίλος Νεκτάριος .....γι' αυτό μιλάει. Εδώ μία του φωτο στις 04/02/2010. :Fat: 

Αγνωστο 08 04-02-2010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι η υπό μετασκευή μέγα-θαλαμηγός CZAR (πρώην FORTUNE) για την οποία είχαμε κάνει λόγο εδώ.
Το πλοίο όταν θα ολοκληρωθεί (αμήν... 25+ χρόνια έχουν περάσει από τότε που ξεκίνησε) θα είναι κάπως έτσι.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ακριβώς, Παντελή & ¶ρη γι' αυτό το σκάφος μιλάω. Κατά τη διάρκεια της μετασκευής του προστέθηκαν περίπου 1000 τόνοι χάλυβα και 230 τόνοι αλουμινίου με σκοπό να πάρει την τελική μορφή. Δυστυχώς τα λευκά πανιά με τα οποία είναι ντυμένο δεν μας αφήνουν να δούμε την πορεία των εργασιών. Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε πως πρόκεται για ένα σκάφος που έρχεται στην 3η θέση της παγκόσμιας κατάταξης όσον αφορά το μήκος στην κατηγορία του (mega yachts). Πάντως πιστεύω πως το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι εντυπωσιακό και ταυτόχρονα η δυναμική των Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας σε τέτοιου είδους εργασίες θα προβληθεί ακόμη περισσότερο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε δύο φωτό από το _2006_ και το _2007_, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

ShipSpotting.com



© Aleksi Lindstrom

Τον Μάρτιο _2009_ στον Ευβοικό, _ρυμουλκούμενο_ από τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας προς τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

Και σε μία δική μου από την Ελευσίνα, τον Αύγουστο _2011_.

2011_08.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και στη φωτο του Γιώργου σε πρώτο πλάνο το HOCUS POCUS που στις 16-03-2012 μας άφησε για Aliaga.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά τα ωραία του Γιώργου λίγο παραπάνω, ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα στις 13-05-06.

ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ 13-05-06 05.jpg

----------


## despo

> Στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας βρίσκεται το ταχύπλοο για τον απαιτούμενο δεξαμενισμό του.


;530632]Ο Σοφοκλής Β. πριν αλλάξει και μπει δεξαμενή για να πάει Ιταλία.

Και ξαφνικά ... αναστήθηκαν και η Ελευσίνα και η Σύρος, εκεί που που δεν πήγαινε ουτε βάρκα στην μεν και απεργίες, διακοπή ρεύματος, οφειλές στην δε. Φαίνεται οτι βρέθηκαν τα λεφτά, οπότε μπορούμε όλοι να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά την Ελευσίνα έχω την εντύπωση ότι απλώς κάποια εξωτερικά συνεργεία χρησιμοποιούν τις δεξαμενές.
Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο,ας μας πει.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σε κίνδυνο τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, μπλοκάρισμα λογαριασμών από ΓΓΔΕ*

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΗΜΙΒΥΘΙΣΗ ΠΛΩΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ Ν1 ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΩΝ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑΣ* kaipou theos  Σεπτεμβρίου 08, 2018  Πλοία

φωτογραφία :Razz: rotothema.gr


Ενημερώθηκε απογευματινές ώρες χθες, το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ελευσίνας από το Β΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας ότι τμήμα της πλωτής δεξαμενής Νο1, η οποία ήταν προσδεδεμένη σε προβλήτα σε χώρο των ναυπηγείων εντός λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας, ημιβυθίστηκε .
¶μεσα από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ελευσίνας τέθηκε σε άμεση ετοιμότητα το τοπικό σχέδιο αντιμετώπισης περιστατικών ρύπανσης και στην περιοχή έσπευσαν δύο (02) περιπολικά σκάφη Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., δύο (02) Ρ/Κ πλοία καθώς και κλιμάκιο Μονάδας Υποβρύχιων Αποστολών Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., ενώ με μέριμνα των υπεύθυνων των εγκαταστάσεων ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας και της ανάδοχου εταιρείας απορρύπανσης πραγματοποιήθηκε πόντιση φραγμάτων περιμετρικά της ημιβυθισμένης δεξαμενής.
Επί της δεξαμενής δεν υπήρξε πλοίο και δεν απασχολούνταν εργαζόμενοι, ενώ από την ημιβύθιση δεν σημειώθηκε τραυματισμός και δεν προκλήθηκε ρύπανση του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος.
Προανάκριση διενεργείται, κατά την αυτόφωρη διαδικασία, από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ελευσίνας.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

05/12/2018 - 20:55  |  _Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 05/12/2018 - 21:09_
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ
*Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας: «Όμηρος» των εργαζομένων ο πρόεδρος της εταιρείας (βίντεο)* Εκτός ελέγχου είναι η κατάσταση στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, καθώς οι απλήρωτοι εργαζόμενοι έχουν κλείσει την κεντρική πύλη των εγκαταστάσεων, έχοντας εγκλωβίσει μέσα σε αυτές τόσο τον πρόεδρο της εταιρείας όσο και στελέχη της.
Οι εργαζόμενοι προέβησαν στην κίνηση αυτή, σε συνέχεια προηγούμενων κινητοποιήσεών τους και σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για τη μη καταβολή δεδουλευμένων πολλών μηνών. 
Μόλις πριν από δύο ημέρες, οι εργαζόμενοι είχαν βγει στους δρόμους, με τον πρόεδρό τους, Αριστοτέλη Κυριαζόπουλο, να δηλώνει ότι τους οφείλονται 13.000.000.
ΠΗΓΗ

Εν τω μεταξύ πλησιάζει η ώρα που τα αμφίπλωρα της ΑΝΕΘ θα έρθουν για την συντήρηση τους. Για να δούμε ....τι θα δούμε??

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μία μη δεσμευτική προσφορά για τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας*Δεν εκδήλωσε ενδιαφέρον η ιδιοκτήτρια των ναυπηγείων Σύρου ONEX Shipyards του Πάνου Ξενοκώστα. Κανονικά η διαδικασία και με έναν επενδυτή, αναφέρουν κυβερνητικές πηγές. Τις διαδικασίες στην Ελευσίνα «τρέχει» για λογαριασμό των πιστωτριών τραπεζών η KPMG.
_Δημοσιεύθηκε: 21 Ιανουαρίου 2019 - 20:53_
Σταμάτης Ζησίμουs.zisimou@euro2day.gr






*17**8**0**0*

Ισχνό αποδεικνύεται το ενδιαφέρον για την απόκτηση των ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας, καθώς σήμερα, τελευταία ημέρα υποβολής μη δεσμευτικών προσφορών, προέκυψε *μόλις ένας ενδιαφερόμενος επενδυτής.* Η είδηση ωστόσο, είναι, ότι αυτός, δεν είναι ο *Πάνος Ξενοκώστας* της ONEX Shipyards που πρόσφατα απέκτησε τα ναυπηγεία Νεωρίου Σύρου και ο οποίος είχε δηλώσει δημοσίως το ενδιαφέρον και για τη διάσωση και των ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας.
Σύμφωνα με κυβερνητικές πηγές, η μόνη μη δεσμευτική προσφορά που έχει κατατεθεί ως αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι του κοινοπρακτικού σχήματος *Interem - BlackHawk.*  Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η πρόταση που κατέθεσε το συγκεκριμένο σχήμα να και μη δεσμευτική θεωρείται αξιόπιστη για την εξυγίανση των ναυπηγείων και προβλέπει την *καταβολή κεφαλαίων κίνησης ύψους 25 εκατ. ευρώ* ως άμεση ρευστότητα για την επανεκκίνηση των δραστηριοτήτων του.  Παρότι το ενδιαφέρον αποδείχτηκε ισχνό, οι ίδιες πηγές αναφέρουν στο Euro2day.gr ότι οι διαδικασίες θα συνεχιστούν κανονικά, με στόχο ο εν δυνάμει επενδυτής να προχωρήσει στο επόμενο διάστημα στην υποβολή δεσμευτικής προσφοράς.
Ως προς την απόσυρση του ενδιαφέροντος του κ. Ξενοκώστα, οι ίδιες πηγές επισημαίνουν ότι η πρόθεσή του ήταν *γνωστή* στην κυβέρνηση εδώ και κάποιο καιρό και αναφέρουν ότι ο επικεφαλής της ONEX Shipyards, επέλεξε να δώσει έμφαση στο Νεώριο Σύρου.
Τις διαδικασίες στην Ελευσίνα «τρέχει» για λογαριασμό των πιστωτριών τραπεζών η *KPMG,* η οποία και θα κληθεί να φέρει εις πέρας ένα δύσκολο εγχείρημα, τόσο λόγω του γεγονότος ότι τα ναυπηγεία βρίσκονται σε φάση αδράνειας, όσο και λόγω του ύψους των υποχρεώσεών τους.
Οι υποχρεώσεις των ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας, ανέρχονται στα *209 εκατ. ευρώ* εκ των οποίων τα 13,6 εκατ. ευρώ οφείλονται στους 550 εργαζομένους τους. Από τα υπόλοιπα, το 48% των οφειλών είναι προς την Alpha Bank ΑΛΦΑ -2,11% και το 40% προς τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, το δημόσιο και προμηθευτές.
Σταμάτης Ζησίμουs.zisimou@euro2day.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας: Σε αναμονή για δεσμευτική πρόταση η KPMG*

*Ενδιαφέρον από την Inter - M Traders (70% στο σχήμα διάσωσης) και τη Sogem Holdings (30%)*Δευτέρα, 04 Μαρτίου 2019 11:56
*UPD:*11:56


*EUROKINISSI/ΠΑΝΑΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ
*_Από την έντυπη έκδοση_ 
*Του Αντώνη Τσιμπλάκη*
atsimp@naftemporiki.gr
Την υποβολή δεσμευτικής πρότασης από πλευράς των εταιρειών Inter - M Traders και Sogem Holdings για τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας αναμένει πλέον η KPMG. Η KPMG, η οποία έχει αναλάβει να ολοκληρώσει τη διαδικασία, προκειμένου να βρεθεί νέος επενδυτής για τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, πήρε, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Ν», το πράσινο φως από την πιστώτρια των ναυπηγείων τράπεζα για την κεφαλαιακή επάρκεια της κοινοπραξίας.  Είχε προηγηθεί η επιστολή του λογιστικού γραφείου CBS Global Accounting, από την Κύπρο, προς την KPMG, που βεβαιώνει ότι οι δύο εταιρείες διαθέτουν κεφάλαια ύψους 90 εκατ. ευρώ, όσα δηλαδή περιλαμβάνουν και στην πρότασή τους για τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.
Εφόσον κατατεθεί δεσμευτική προσφορά και συμφωνήσουν όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι πιστωτές (Δημόσιο, ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, υπουργείο ¶μυνας, τράπεζα και άλλοι), και αφού έχει δεχθεί και τη διαδικασία ο σημερινός μέτοχος των ναυπηγείων Νίκος Ταβουλάρης, θα κατατεθεί πρόταση στο πρωτοδικείο, προκειμένου να εγκριθεί το σχέδιο βιωσιμότητας της εταιρείας και να αναλάβει τα ηνία ο νέος επενδυτής.
13 όροι

Το δεύτερο μεγαλύτερο ναυπηγείο της χώρας φέρεται να έχει συνολικές οφειλές περίπου 250 εκατ. ευρώ. Ωστόσο, τόσο το ελληνικό Δημόσιο όσο και η πιστώτρια τράπεζα έχουν αποφασίσει να ζητήσουν 120 εκατ. ευρώ (σε δόσεις) από τον ενδιαφερόμενο επενδυτή. Ζητούν επίσης, και προκειμένου να προχωρήσει η διαδικασία του άρθρου 106 του πτωχευτικού κώδικα, να κατατεθεί ένα βιώσιμο σχέδιο λειτουργίας των ναυπηγείων για την επόμενη ημέρα.
Από την πλευρά τους οι δύο εταιρείες της κοινοπραξίας, οι οποίες έχουν έδρα την Κύπρο, έχουν θέσει στην πρώτη μη δεσμευτική πρότασή τους μια σειρά 13 όρων. Την πρόταση έχει καταθέσει η Inter - M Traders, που εδρεύει στην Κύπρο, ενώ έχει γραφεία και στη Νέα Υόρκη και η οποία θα έχει ποσοστό 70% στο σχήμα διάσωσης των ναυπηγείων, και η Sogem Holdings με ποσοστό 30%.
Οι δύο εταιρείες προτείνουν να καταβάλουν 90 εκατ. ευρώ, όση είναι και η επιχειρησιακή αξία της εταιρείας, όπως έχουν εκτιμήσει, σε δόσεις, με βάση συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα καταβολής, το οποίο θα αναπτυχθεί κατά την υποβολή δεσμευτικής προσφοράς και με βάση τη συμφωνία εξυγίανσης και την τελική δεσμευτική προσφορά.
Στην πρότασή τους μεταξύ άλλων ζητούν η επιχείρηση να είναι πλήρως καθαρή από βάρη και υποθήκες, εξασφαλίσεις για σειρά ναυπηγήσεων και επισκευών πολεμικών πλοίων, και πρόγραμμα εθελουσίας με βάση τις ανάγκες του αγοραστή. 
Ο αγοραστής, σε περίπτωση που ολοκληρωθεί η συμφωνία, μετά την υπογραφή μεταβιβαστικής πράξης και σε διάστημα δύο ετών, θα επενδύσει ποσό τουλάχιστον 25 εκατ. ευρώ προκειμένου να καταστήσει απόλυτα λειτουργικές όλες τις εγκαταστάσεις και να εξοπλίσει το ναυπηγείο με σύγχρονη δεξαμενή, που μαζί με τις υπάρχουσες θα επιτρέψει να υποδέχεται πλοία όλων των κατηγοριών. 
*Οι εργαζόμενοι*
Την ίδια στιγμή πάντως οι εργαζόμενοι των ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας εκφράζουν την ανησυχία τους για την καθυστέρηση που έχει λάβει η διαδικασία.
Τις προηγούμενες εβδομάδες τέθηκαν εν αμφιβόλω τόσο η συνέχιση της ιατροφαρμακευτικής τους περίθαλψης όσο και τα ένσημά τους. Η κυβέρνηση σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες δεσμεύτηκε να λύσει νομοθετικά και τα δύο ζητήματα.
Επίσης σε συνάντηση που είχαν πρόσφατα με τον αναπληρωτή υπουργό Ανάπτυξης Στέργιο Πιτσιόρλα, τους επεσήμανε ότι μέχρι το τέλος Μαρτίου θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία για τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.
*Ο Ν. Ταβουλάρης*
Εν τω μεταξύ και ο πρόεδρος των ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας Νίκος Ταβουλάρης επανέφερε την πρόταση που είχε υποβάλει πριν από περίπου έναν χρόνο για εξυγίανση από την υπάρχουσα εταιρεία, με βάση τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 106, με τη ρητή δέσμευση ότι εφόσον παρουσιαστεί αποδεκτός επενδυτής στην πορεία να λάβει και αυτός μέρος στην προσπάθεια διάσωσης.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Amorgos66

...φως στον ορίζοντα ...
https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...eleusinas/AMP/

----------


## Αναερόβιος

*Έπεσαν οι υπογραφές! 
**Η αμερικανική Chatsworth επενδύει 400 εκατ. δολ. στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας*


> Η αμερικανική επενδυτική τράπεζα Chatsworth Securities LLC συμφώνησε με την Onex Elefsis Shipyards, LLC, να συμμετάσχει στην υλοποίηση επένδυσης έως και 400 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων στα Ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας στο πλαίσιο της εν εξελίξει επιχείρησης διάσωσής τους.Η Chatsworth Securities LLC, που εδρεύει στη Νέα Υόρκη, εκτός από τη μετοχική συμμετοχή που αποκτά καθίσταται και θεσμικός χρηματοπιστωτικός εταίρος της Onex Elefsis Shipyards, LLC στο πλαίσιο των χρηματοδοτικών της πλάνων. Η σχετική συμφωνία υπογράφτηκε μετά στις 19 Ιουλίου.
> Η Onex Elefsis Shipyards έχει συμφωνήσει με την ιδιοκτησία του δεύτερου μεγαλύτερου ναυπηγείου στην Ελλάδα, να αναλάβει ως στρατηγικός επενδυτής το 100% των Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας, μέσω του ελληνικού Πτωχευτικού Δικαίου και ειδικότερα διά υποβολής σχεδίου εξυγίανσης προς έγκριση από τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια σε ορίζοντα 3 με 6 μηνών.


Ειδηση εδω: https://www.kathimerini.gr/1035150/a...geia-eleysinas

*


*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Θα «ταρακουνήσει» την Ελευσίνα το drydock;*
Λεπτομέρειες Κατηγορία: ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ - ΕΡΕΥΝΕΣ Δημοσιεύτηκε στις Δευτέρα, 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019 08:17




Αναμφίβολα οι εργασίες drydock που εκτελούν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια στο πλαίσιο υλοποίησης σχεδίων εκσυγχρονισμού τους είναι ένα θέμα μείζονος σημασίας που απασχολεί τον ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικό κλάδο και το cluster του στη Μεσόγειο. Αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι μόνο το Oasis of the Seas θα «ξοδέψει» στο drydock του Κατίζ στην Ισπανία κοντά στα 165 εκατομμύρια δολάρια γίνεται προφανές ότι υπάρχει ένας τομέας που μπορεί να διεκδικήσει η Ελλάδα και τα ναυπηγεία της. Μάλιστα το τελευταίο διάστημα έχει ενταθεί η φημολογία για θεαματική είσοδο επιχειρηματικού σχήματος με βαθιές ρίζες στην ναυτιλία, τα εμπορευματοκιβώτια και την κρουαζιέρα εφ όσον η κυβέρνηση προχωρήσει στα επόμενα βήματα σε μονάδα του Κόλπου της Ελευσίνας. Να σημειωθεί ότι την τελευταία 20ετία μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις του ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικού τομέα που μάλιστα είχαν χαρακτηριστεί «ραχοκοκαλιά» της τοπικής οικονομίας του ευρύτερου Πειραϊκού χώρου «βάλανε λουκέτο» εξ αιτίας των γενικότερων προβλημάτων του ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικού κλάδου στην Ελλάδα. Και μάλιστα προς δόξα των Τουρκικών ναυπηγείων αλλά και μικρών ναυπηγείων σε Αδριατική και Μ. Θάλασσα που ξαφνικά είδαν τις δουλειές τους να «αυγατίζουν» από τον τομέα της κρουαζιέρας. Το «παράδειγμα» της Σύρου αλλά και οι συζητήσεις που γίνονται με επίκεντρο τα σχέδια της COSCO αλλά και για αυτά της κυβέρνησης που αφορούν στην Ελευσίνα έχουν δημιουργήσει ένα νέο «κλίμα συγκρατημένης αισιοδοξίας» ότι κάτι θετικό διαγράφεται στον ορίζοντα. Κλίμα που τονώθηκε και από την εδώ παρουσία Γερμανικής αποστολής πρόσφατα στο ΕΒΕΠ που ουσιαστικά πρότεινε μια μορφή συνεργασίας με ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ανελκύστηκε η ιστορική μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή Νο 1 των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά από εξειδικευμένες μονάδες ανέλκυσης του ομίλου Σπανόπουλου (Spanopoulos Group).

Το ολικό μήκος της ανέρχεται στα 220 μέτρα και το πλάτος στα 37 μέτρα. Βυθίστηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 2018 στα 15 μέτρα βάθος περίπου, ύστερα από σφοδρή κακοκαιρία.
*Στο βίντεο η ανέλκυση της*

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε η *πλωτή δεξαμενή Νο1 του Σκαραμαγκά* που είχε βυθιστεί τον Ιανουάριο του 2018 ύστερα από σφοδρή κακοκαιρία και ανελκύστηκε από εξειδικευμένες μονάδες ανέλκυσης του ομίλου Σπανόπουλου (Spanopoulos Group), *πλέον βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας*. Το μήκος της είναι 220 μέτρα και το πλάτος της 37 μέτρα. ¶ραγε θα μείνει εκεί για πάντα, ή την έφεραν για εργασίες????? Η φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα.

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ Νο1 01 14-11-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Συνέντευξη στο Liberal του κ.Πάνου Ξενοκώστα Πρόεδρου και Διευθύνοντος Συμβούλου του Ομίλου ΟΝΕΧ για τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

https://www.liberal.gr/apopsi/p-xeno...eusinas/311740

----------

